

Ask HN:  A game to show users every iPhone app in a quick and interesting way? - amichail

The idea is to present every iPhone app in a quick and interesting way so that users have a good idea of what's in the app store.<p>How can one capture the user's attention so that he/she would spend the hours required to go through all the apps?<p>Perhaps one can use a game that rewards the user for remembering presented apps.
======
sorbus
Present the top few apps (representative of the content of the store, I
assume), and then give them the option of taking a quiz about their interests
which will give them a more specific list which they might be interested in?

Not that good if the goal is to get them to go through the entire store, but
workable if you just want to give them an idea of the contents and increase
the chance of them buying other apps.

